# Orange Wheels - new car 'broker' - discounted prices on new cars



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it's all thanks to the guys at *Orange Wheels* that got me a fantastic deal on my Golf with around a £3,000 saving on typical list/target price.

Basically you pick a car you are interested in & they put you in touch with a dealer who is able to source you one from one of their dealerships that is willing to sell at discounted prices, you don't pay OW a penny! 

They only deal in brand new vehicles. :thumb:

http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I used them a couple of years ago for my 370z...very good service, took the haggle out of the deal, which I hate.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

How much did you save on the 370z?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not bad, it's very similar to the discount we get on them, but just a touch more. Vauxhall are very keen on discounts as are Citroen.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> How much did you save on the 370z?


£3.5k at the time which was great. Their current deals:

http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-new/nissan-370z.html

Unless you want brand new I would look at a nearly new, there are some good deals out there at the moment. Sub £25k.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to add that Orange Wheels only specialise in brand new car sales - so this may put a few people off seeing as they don't always prefer to buy new.

Personally, I only ever buy brand new cars - as long as I can afford it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Sorry I forgot to add that Orange Wheels only specialise in brand new car sales - so this may put a few people off seeing as they don't always prefer to buy new.
> 
> Personally, I only ever buy brand new cars - as long as I can afford it.


Could you not have got a 6 month old GTD for the same price though?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Could you not have got a 6 month old GTD for the same price though?


The OP already mentioned that he will buy brand new where possible, I suppose you could buy the gtd, and report back how great it is?
Remember folks, if people don't buy brand new then there will be no previously owned cars for the rest of us. :speechles


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Could you not have got a 6 month old GTD for the same price though?


To be honest I never thought about buying a second hand GTD!  Even though the GTD is my favourite spec of Golf, it is more than my budget allows sadly, so that's why I got the 'Match' as a substitute spec.

I think you'll struggle to get a second hand GTD for less than £19,000 - they seem to cost as much as they do new.  :doublesho



Avanti said:


> Remember folks, if people don't buy brand new then there will be no previously owned cars for the rest of us.


Very valid point!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> To be honest I never thought about buying a second hand GTD!  Even though the GTD is my favourite spec of Golf, it is more than my budget allows sadly, so that's why I got the 'Match' as a substitute spec.
> 
> I think you'll struggle to get a second hand GTD for less than £19,000 - they seem to cost as much as they do new.  :doublesho


Ah ok. I didn't check prices before posting - just assumed it would have dropped in price enough.


----------

